# BattleHex: A Hexagon-Based Terrain System - Just 6 Days Left!



## SethRob (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey everyone, Morrus shared our Kickstarter project in one of his updates, but I wanted to bring your attention to it here, as well.  You can find our Kickstarter page here: http://bit.ly/bhexks. We've also had quite a few developments over the course of the campaign that I want to share with everyone.  BattleHex is a terrain system made up of large, 9" hexagons that feature a variety of terrain features.  It is a project that my brother and I developed, because we really wanted to get some nice looking terrain on the board quickly and easily.  Usually, we end up spending all of our time on our miniatures and then end up playing our games on a green tablecloth or bare table.  

First, we recently just unlocked elevation risers.  These are 1" thick  hexagons that fit beneath the tiles to give your battlefield elevation.   They can be stacked on top of each other for different tiers and are  paintable as well.







We also developed a set of templates to add grids to the tiles if your  game of choice requires it!  They worked our wonderfully, and we made  both a hexagonal grid and an isometric square grid.  Here is what the hex grid will allow:



Thanks, everyone! Just 6 days left, and we are almost at our funding  goal. Looking forward to reaching that double-sided tile stretch goal. =  )

Seth Robinson
RAINN Studios
Kickstarter Page: http://bit.ly/bhexks


----------



## SethRob (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey everyone, our Kickstarter campaign only has about 18 hours left! So, I just wanted to invite anyone who has not had an opportunity to come check out the project.  We have been tearing through some stretch goals this weekend.  As of now, all of the tiles are double sided, we've unlocked a ton of new art, elevation risers are unlocked, the tiles will have a linen finish, and each box comes with 6 half hexagons to polish up the edges of the board.  

We have received a phenomenal amount of support from the Kickstarter community, and we are extremely thankful for everyone who has trusted us to deliver an excellent product.  You can find us at: http://bit.ly/bhexks.


----------



## jjwallace19 (Feb 26, 2015)

This was a great idea!


----------

